# advice needed



## dalefelton450 (Sep 15, 2019)

hello everyone! my grammar isn't the best, so excuse that ^^;;

my green cheek conures have laid 6 eggs and me and my partner have
decided we want to take the responsibility to hand feed them. we want
to begin when they are 3 weeks old.

some questions i have are: what temperature should i feed them?
all the information i see on this are about babies that are 1-2 weeks old.

how much should they weigh before and after feeding them?

how often should i feed them and how much?

is it okay to sell them after they are fully weaned? do i need to get a license?

when do i put them in a cage?

thank you!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*This is a budgie forum. Every species is different.

Before breeding any species, it is important to learn as much about the animals, their personalities and the best practices to follow for responsible and ethical breeding prior to making the commitment to take on the responsibility. This requires extensive research and an openness to continual learning.

I would advise you to contact a green cheek conure breeder as well as an Avian Vet in your area for assistance.

I will tell you, however, that I personally believe that planned co-parenting of chicks is a much better option than pulling them for hand-feeling.

Planned Co-Parenting for Raising Tame Chicks

With regard to licensing, that would depend on where you are located - try doing a google-search for the information you need.*


----------

